# Help - Advice on reconditioning Sansui AU-717



## FidelitySeeker (Sep 4, 2009)

This integrated amp has been a faithful companion for the past 30 years of my life. I recently took the cover off and noticed leakage from some of the capacitors.
I have to wonder if it has gradually deteriorated (it still sounds good, but it is hard to know if it it as good as it could be), or if I may be risking a catastrophic failure.
So I would like to get it reconditioned.
Please advise re: a good source for this job, as well as what should be done to recondition it. I will get photos if that is helpful.
I can ship, but would be willing to drive a good distance to avoid the risk of damage. I live in Woodstock; north of Atlanta (not too far from Chattanooga) if anyone knows of a good shop for this job in my area. I am not looking for museum quality restoration, but cost-effective reconditioning.
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I am not particularly savvy on fixing or reconditioning electronics, but I can guarantee that there are specialty shops around that would be able to help. Also, I am not sure if you are tech-savvy yourself, but if you can solder things yourself, it may be worth a look into getting replacement caps and doing it yourself. You would save a lot more money and on top of that, you could even look into getting higher quality stuff as replacements as well!

I don't know much about capacitors or the like, but I know people always talk about Sonicap as a very good brand.

Sorry I can't provide more help personally!


----------



## FidelitySeeker (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks Jon.
I haven't tried my hand at electronics in ages. I tried to build an SouthWesternTechnicalProducts stereo Amp in 1973 and managed to fry several transistors (no one told be about heat sinks for soldiering - I don't know how I got away with building a Heathkit portable turntable stereo before it). What can I say, I was young, dumb, and enthusiastic. 
I'm sure there are probably a few places in Atlanta that could do the job well. I just need to find them, but I may end up shipping if I can't find a local shop with good references.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What makes you think that the capacitors are leaking? Often, units of this vintage had a glue applied that dries out and then absorbs moisture from the air, leading to corrosion. That glue is often mistaken for leakage, as is flux residue.


----------



## FidelitySeeker (Sep 4, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> What makes you think that the capacitors are leaking?


How about ignorance of other possibilities!!!:doh:


----------

